# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Inter - Kampionët e Italisë!

## Fittox

*FC INTER*


*Tema tjeter mbushi 500 postime dhe une hapa temen e re
per kampionin dhe liderin aktual te Italis ne futboll.*





*Ju deshiroj diskutim te kendshem te gjithe adhuruseve te FC Inter.

Ketu do te kete diskutim : 

- rreth skuadres se Interit
- Rezultateve 
- Gjendjes ne Tabele
- Transferimeve te mundeshme dhe 
- çdo gje qe ka te beje me Fc Inter.* 



_________

----------


## Fittox

*Pas humbjes me Liverpoolin, Besoj qe me kete teme te re do te fillojme 
me Fitore dhe nuk do te Humbim me deri ne perfundim te kampionatit.



FORCA INTER*

----------


## geezer

*Ngushllime   qe humbet me LIVERPOOLin   fat ne seria a*

----------


## MICHI

forca inter. topi rrumbullak eshte kshu qe nder me te miret jemi.

----------


## INFINITY©

> forca inter. topi rrumbullak eshte kshu qe nder me te miret jemi.


NGUSHELLIMET E MIJA PER HUMBJEN  :ngerdheshje:  TE RRONI VETE  :perqeshje: 

Keshtu eshte kur talleshit kur humbi Milan, tani rrini aty fryni syte............lol

----------


## oliinter

me erdhi shume keq per interin dje.

me nje ibra per ibret te zotit dhe nje stankovic qe vetem futbollist nuk mund te quhet me nuk fitohet champions league.

te vjen keq qe sheh plehrat e liverpulit te fitojn aq lehte ne dy ndeshjet.

tani edhe kampionati eshte i humbur pasi roma eshte me te vertete me lart se interi ne kete fund sezoni.

pordhet e medhja grisin breket e reja i themi ne nje fjale te urte popullore.

turp

----------


## Ai_me_Ate

> me nje ibra per ibret te zotit dhe nje stankovic qe vetem futbollist nuk mund te quhet me nuk fitohet champions league.
> 
> t*e vjen keq qe sheh plehrat e liverpulit te fitojn aq lehte ne dy ndeshjet.*
> 
> tani edhe kampionati eshte i humbur pasi roma eshte me te vertete me lart se interi ne kete fund sezoni.


Harove Vieran, Burdisso dhe shume te tjer mos te themi te gjith !!!! 
Po te ishin te gjith ata qe jan te vrare ose te skualifikuar tek interi do ishte nje ndeshje me e bukur

Per mendimin tim Liverpuli esht 1000 here nje skuader me e mire se Interi (Nuk bej tifo as per interin as per liverpolin) 

Dhe sbesoj qe interi te humbi dhe kampionatin !!!

----------


## Sulmues

Te Rroni Vet Si Skuader Edhe Tifoz  Ishalla Humbje Sa Me Pak Edhe Ngushullime Sa Me Shum .

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

Me sa ngjova tranjeri Manceni ne fund te sezonit do largohet.
Nuk e di sa e vertet do jet , mbase nga humbja me Liverpool dhe i zhgenjyer nga loja e ber nga lojtaret e Interit ai mori kete vendim mbas ndeshjes.
Shum nga lojtar e Interit pranuan egoizmin e sulmuesve te skuadres.
Shpresoj qe me ndryshime qe do behen ne skuader te hecim perpara.

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

> Me sa ngjova tranjeri Manceni ne fund te sezonit do largohet.
> Nuk e di sa e vertet do jet , mbase nga humbja me Liverpool dhe i zhgenjyer nga loja e ber nga lojtaret e Interit ai mori kete vendim mbas ndeshjes.
> Shum nga lojtar e Interit pranuan egoizmin e sulmuesve te skuadres.
> Shpresoj qe me ndryshime qe do behen ne skuader te hecim perpara.


Mbas eleminimit nga chemipos ky eshte lajmi me i mire qe mund te merrnin tifozet e interit.

Me ate tranjer qe keni ju do ishte me mire ta kishit flakur qe ne fillim te sezonit sepse ai dhe nje kampionat qe e fitoi e fitoi kur tgjitha ekipet ishin ne krize.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Si Interist me behet qejfi qe humbi Inter per te vetmen arsye se do largohet Mancini qe nuk ka fare ide Traineri.

----------


## SNIPER 79

thash un qe liverpuli ju ve shqelmin ne fyt
ekip i ka;lbet
hahahahahhahahaha

----------


## Fittox

* Mourinho ose Benitez në stolin e Interit* 


*Siç ka shkruar sot Corriere dello Sport,
 Jose mourinho dhe Rafa Benitez janë dy opsionet për të zëvendësuar Roberto Mancinin 
në stolin e menaxherit të Interit në fund të këtij sezoni.* 





*Mbrëmë Mancini zbuloi se ai do të largohet nga detyra e trajnerit në muajin maj, 
ndërsa presidenti Massimo Moratti tashmë ka filluar të kërkojë pasues të tij. 
Siç kanë shkruar mediat italiane sot, Jose Mourinho dhe Rafa Benitez, 
janë dy menaxherët të cilët i adhuron Moratti.

Mourinho aktualisht është i papunë, pas largimit nga Chelsea në shtator të vitit të kaluar.
 Portugezi ka një CV të pasur, me mjaft tituj të fituar në Portugali dhe Angli, 
si dhe duke fituar edhe Ligën e Kampionëve dhe Kupën UEFA.

Një zgjidhje tjetër është edhe menaxheri i Liverpoolit, Rafa Benitez, 
i cili ka raporte të ftohta me bashkëpronarët e klubit George Gillett dhe Tom Hicks, 
dhe pritet të largohet nga klubi në fund të sezonit.

Moratti adhuron Benitezin për lojën e treguar në Evropë dhe beson se ai mund t’i ndihmojë 
Interit të fitojë të parin titull të Ligës së Kampionëve që nga viti 1965.
*


*FORCA INTER*
________________
*Telegrafi Sport*

----------


## Fittox

* Adriano: Shtypi italian mund ta pengojë rikthimin tim * 

* Sulmuesi i huazuar te Sao Paolo, Adriano, 
thotë se është duke u menduar nëse do të kthehet në Itali në fund të këtij sezoni, 
pasi që e ka frikë shtypin italian.* 





*“Dëshiroj të kthehem në Itali t’u tregoj italianëve se jam ende Adriano, 
mirëpo jam pak i pasigurt pas gjithë asaj që ka ndodhur”, ka shpjeguar braziliani.

“Kam bërë gabime dhe kurrë se kam mohuar këtë. Kam frikë nga shtypi italian,
 i cili kurrë nuk më ka mbështetur. Me gjithë atë presion mbi mua, është e natyrshme 
se e kam vënë në dyshim rikthimin”.

Adriano ka pranuar se e ka humbur një vit të jetës së tij për shkak të problemeve personale, 
por ai është i vendosur që ta shpaguajë atë.

“E di se e kam humbur një vit nga jeta ime. Dua të rikthehem në maje te Sao Paolo, 
të dëshmoj se jam ende një futbollist dhe të fitoj një vend në kombëtare. 
Gjithçka varet nga unë”, ka thënë sulmuesi i Interit.
*


*FORCA INTER (Adriano The Emperor)*


____________
*Telegrafi Sport*

----------


## Jack Watson

Të rroni vetë çuna. Nuk ishte befasi për ju, prej gati gjysmë shekulli duhet të jeni mësuar me eliminimet. Asgjë të re nga fronti i perëndimit.


Tashi shtrëngoni rripin për ne kampionat se mos jua marri edhe atë Roma.

----------


## BaBa

*Ec aty inter e ke myt fare 
po mar shkallet un mos lagem*

----------


## KOKASHTA

> Si Interist me behet qejfi qe humbi Inter per te vetmen arsye se do largohet Mancini qe nuk ka fare ide Traineri.


Ti je nga ata tifoza qe kur fiton ekipi e ngre trainerin ne kup te qjellit dhe kur humb thua qe ska fare ide traineri?
...mancini eshte trainer mesatar ( jo nga me te miret) dhe mund te themi se keto 20 vitet e fundit eshte traineri me i suksesshem qe ka patur interi. Interi eshte si ekip i mallkuar per kete punen e trainerve. Nuk mban mend athere kur vajti lippi dhe smundi te beje asgje...kur vajti Hector Cooper dhe prap sberi asgje, u shkarkua per pun muajsh.
Nuk e kuptoj kete gje qe ndodh me traineret kur ulen ne stolin e interit. Lippi sa la interin vajti te juvja dhe fitoj skudeton, la juven mori italine fitoi boterorin, por te interi sberi asgje...Po ashtu dhe Cooper e coi valencian 2 here ne finalen e championsit dhe te interi smundi te beje asgje.
...per mendimin tim ai Benitez mund te beje dicka tek interi. Murihno do jete zhgenjim si keta qe permenda dhe me lart.

Hajt shnet e pare dhe shterngoni litarin se do ua marr roma kampjonatin!

----------


## MICHI

> NGUSHELLIMET E MIJA PER HUMBJEN  TE RRONI VETE 
> 
> Keshtu eshte kur talleshit kur humbi Milan, tani rrini aty fryni syte............lol


un kam i muj pa posty gje ti thua kur talleshe sjam tall aspak per milanin, topi rrumullak o si koka jote dhe hy kudo.

----------


## MICHI

me indinnjate te thelle ju them gjith atyre qe kane inat interin; ja rrofshi topet tere lojtareve me doreza sterile.

----------


## INFINITY©

> un kam i muj pa posty gje ti thua kur talleshe sjam tall aspak per milanin, topi rrumullak o si koka jote dhe hy kudo.


Me fal po ti koken mos e ke me cepa keshtu dhe ke hall mos e ben shtyll dhe jo gol  :ngerdheshje: 

Sa per ato dorezat sterile, aman te keqen se do ju dhembi te shkreteve megjithate thuaju te shkojne te bejne ndonje bikini wax dhe jane ne rregull  :perqeshje: 

FYI, me duket se ate komentin e thashe ne numrin shumes une jo thjesht per ty, prandaj nqs nuk u talle ti, u tallen te tjeret, prandaj mos merr kaq zjarr. 

Keni shpresa po he, vitin tjeter perpiquni prape........lol

*FORZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA* *MILANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!*

----------

